# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  Wristband, Meta Platforms, Inc., Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Meta Platforms, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

"Inside Facebook Reality Labs: Wrist-based interaction for the next computing platform"

March 18, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook shows off how you’ll use its neural wristbands with AR glasses"
‘This is not akin to mind reading’

by Adi Robertson
March 18, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook is making a bracelet that lets you control computers with your brain"
The device would let you interact with Facebook’s upcoming augmented-reality glasses just by thinking.

by Tanya Basu
March 18, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook unveils wristband for augmented reality system"
Hardware reveal is next step in social media group’s race to take on Apple in virtual world

by Hannah Murphy and Tim Bradshaw
March 18, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Mind-reading wristband lets you switch on lights from a distance

Mar 18, 2021




> Facebook has unveiled a futuristic mind-reading wristband that allows users to control their lights, boil kettles and manipulate virtual objects from a distance with tiny movements of their fingers.

----------

